# hi everyone!



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

i am very excited to see the "club" on-line. i am planning on coming to the january meeting and joining up as a new member. is there anything i should bring with me??
see you all soon!
kris


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Just bring yourself and any plants you want to trade or give away. Mainly, just bring yourself.  

Looking forward to seeing you at the meeting.


----------

